# Switching winch cables for winter



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

For the winter should i switch from steel cable on my winch to "blue steel" synthetic winch wire?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I use steel cable haven't had an issue with it. Depends on what you prefer.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;881349 said:


> I use steel cable haven't had an issue with it. Depends on what you prefer.


never used synthetic. dont know how it would be


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the steel cable "birds nest" on me a couple of times. I went to a synthetic rope (yes Amsteel Blue) and a fairlead designed for synthetic rope. 

You can buy a short piece of synthetic rope (10' to 15') and use that for plowing... actually works better. Get the fairlead that is designed for synthetic rope unless your roller fairlead is perfectly smooth. 

What I did, is buy the 50' of the 1/4" synthetic rope instead of the 3/16" rope, and cut off 15' and attached another hook to the short section and use that for plowing. When the plowing season is over, I put the 35' section back on the winch. This works great for me, I have a stronger rope on there at all times. Besides, you can't get 50' of the 1/4" rope on the winch if it's designed to hold 50' of 3/16" rope.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have regualr steel cable. But I realy wish I had synthetic.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I use synthetic all year. Never had any trouble with it. Just make sure to get a new fairlead too. Also make sure you don't pull the line in too far and the metal loop on the end of the rope chews up the fairlead. Any little burr on the fairlead will eat up the sythetic fast.


----------

